
ZFS on Ubuntu 16.04 LTS - Morpheus_ro
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu-xenial-zfs&num=1
======
alexandrerond
So ext4 seems not to be so bad in comparison despite the hype of zfs/btrfs...

~~~
cyphar
ZFS's killer features are keeping your data safe and actually having
incredibly configurable pool setups as well as a plethora of filesystem
features. Benchmarks aren't the only factor. tmpfs does great as a filesystem
under benchmarks, that doesn't mean you should use it to store your data.

